# LINKS -G (non funzionante)

## lsegalla

Salve, dopo la nuova installazione di GENTOO non riesco a far funzionare links -g (cioè links in modalità grafica)

L'errore che mi viene restituito è il seguente: 

```

Graphics not enabled when compiling

```

Mi chiedo se questo è associabile al fatto che non ho xorg configurato come si deve o se ho omesso qualche USE in fase di compilazione (almeno dal messaggio intendo questo...)

----------

## Manwhe

Ciao,

Immagino che sia legato al post di prima, ma nel MAKE.CONF hai messo la USE="X" ?

----------

## lsegalla

Negativo, e prima di procedere vorrei installare meno USE che posso, ma sarebbe interessante capire quali sono quelle essenziali (intanto metto questa)Last edited by lsegalla on Fri Mar 28, 2008 2:55 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Manwhe

Personalmente , prima di metterle do una lettura a questo link

http://www.gentoo.org/dyn/use-index.xml

 :Smile: 

----------

## Kernel78

Io punterei su una di queste invece ...

```
 $ euse -i directfb fbcon

global use flags (searching: directfb fbcon)

************************************************************

[+ C  ] directfb - Adds support for DirectFB layer (library for FB devices)

[+ C  ] fbcon - Adds framebuffer support for the console, via the kernel

```

ma è solo un'idea, non ho mai usato il frame buffer ...

----------

## lsegalla

Ho eseguito quanto segue:

```
USE="X" emerge links"
```

Adesso l'errore è il seguente

```

Could not initialize any graphics driver. Tried the following drivers:

x:

Can't open display "(null)"

```

Suppongo che ora la cosa sia riconducibile al non funzionamento di XORG giusto?

PS - Non ho capito l'ultimo intervento di Kernel78... si fa riferimento a cosa? A una modifica del make.conf ?

----------

## Manwhe

si riferiva a links

e X come USE la mettere global e farei un bel emerge --update --newuse --deep world  :Smile: 

----------

## lsegalla

Certo, io ho eseguito questo comando per vedere se con la USE links partiva subito ma avevo già indicato la use nel make.conf e un bel emerge -uDN world è già in atto da un po'... e ce ne vorrà.... credo che ci risentiremo domani se va avanti così     :Wink: 

Anzi, gioco d'anticipo e vi dico già che nel make.conf l'unica USE che ho è X (e nella guida non c'era mica scritto di indicarla però...)

Se ho delle altre USE da aggiungere meglio che le aggiunga subito (per quanto riguarda la grafica e X ovviamente)

----------

## Kernel78

 *lsegalla wrote:*   

> PS - Non ho capito l'ultimo intervento di Kernel78... si fa riferimento a cosa? A una modifica del make.conf ?

 

Il mio intervento era mirato a segnalarti che più che la USE X per ottenere quello che vuoi sarebbe più sensato usare il framebuffer, quindi compilare links con una delle deu USE che ti ho segnalato ...

----------

## lsegalla

cioè intendi che mi consigli di indicare in make.conf le due use (directfb fbcon) e riemergere il mondo ?    :Very Happy: 

----------

## Kernel78

 *lsegalla wrote:*   

> cioè intendi che mi consigli di indicare in make.conf le due use (directfb fbcon) e riemergere il mondo ?   

 

Per il fatto di non aver mai usato il frame buffer non sono la persona più indicata a dare suggerimenti in merito ma a quanto ne so basandoti sul frame buffer potresti usare lacuni programmi grafici senza server X ... cerca nel forum o spera che qualcuno più esperto di me ti possa aiutare ...

----------

## Atzeni

 *lsegalla wrote:*   

> cioè intendi che mi consigli di indicare in make.conf le due use (directfb fbcon) e riemergere il mondo ?   

 

Se le use flags le vuoi valide per tutto il sistema allora si.

Altrimenti io le imposterei solo per quel pacchetto mettendo una voce in /etc/portage/package.use

----------

## djinnZ

Anche se personalmente le ho impostate globali ti consiglio vivamente di usarle per pacchetto, non posso verificare adesso ma c'era un media player che creava rogne in configurazione.

Non è che ci sia molto per directfb, comunque ma già che ti trovi darei uno sguardo a qngy .

----------

## lsegalla

Bene, le USE directfb e fbcon son state utili... il links -g funziona

L'unica cosa che non mi funziona è il touchpad... ci son USE o altri pacchetti da emergere ?

-- Edit --

Fra l'altro in un altro pc che sto facendo in contemporanea non mi va il mouse: ho provato a vedere nella lista delle use ma non credo ci sia niente da abilitare lì......

----------

